
"If you have tourists stay overnight, report this to the government" - lelf
http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws.english/News/140418_couchsurfing_English
======
Ellipsis753
A fine of 250 euros is actually pretty lacks given that they are unlikely to
enforce this heavily.

I would think that I and many other people would be quite happy to risk that.
What do other people think?

